# Clear width in front of shower?



## Ryan Schultz (Dec 19, 2019)

Does the dimension below need to be 3ft per 403.5.1 Clear Width or would there be some exception here?


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Dec 19, 2019)

This is in a Type B unit, btw.-- not sure that makes a difference.


----------



## RLGA (Dec 19, 2019)

Are you using Option A or Option B?


----------



## RLGA (Dec 19, 2019)

Looking at both options, both only require 30 inches of width for a parallel approach.


----------



## classicT (Dec 19, 2019)

Looks good to me (if it is a side transfer) for a Type B unit.




Do note that if full accessible use is required (accessible or Type A unit), it bumps up to 36-inches. This can be one of the bigger issues when converting b/w Type A and B.


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 19, 2019)

36" is "better" practice to prevent wall damage, is this intended to be a roll-in or transfer to a seat?


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 20, 2019)

What edition of the ICC ANSI A117.1 is applicable?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 21, 2019)

IMHO
It does not comply with a side transfer shower. there is no way, to transfer. the wheels get in the way, you will be out of position. That is why there is an "alcove", for the wheels, in the Code/Standard drawings. you will be transferring into the side wall.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Dec 22, 2019)

@Builder Bob , 2009 ICC A117.1 is the applicable code in our area.


@mark handler, I guess i'm not following.  If you mirror your sketch vertically along the center point of the shower, the clearances would still be accommodated.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2019)

Ryan Schultz said:


> @Builder Bob , 2009 ICC A117.1 is the applicable code in our area.
> 
> 
> @mark handler, I guess i'm not following.  If you mirror your sketch vertically along the center point of the shower, the clearances would still be accommodated.


No, your not following. I bumped out your wall approx. 18-inches


----------



## MtnArch (Dec 23, 2019)

Mark - I think Ryan is saying that (in his opinion) if the wheelchair were to head straight in (instead of backing in as your illustration shows) that the area needed for the rear wheels would protrude into the room and not require the additional bump out.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 23, 2019)

Ryan Schultz said:


> This is in a Type B unit, btw.-- not sure that makes a difference.



 Type B restroom as shown in your original post would be approved by this building official.   It provides the minimum clearances required in Figure 1004.11.3.1.3.3.


----------



## mark handler (Dec 23, 2019)

MtnArch said:


> Mark - I think Ryan is saying that (in his opinion) if the wheelchair were to head straight in (instead of backing in as your illustration shows) that the area needed for the rear wheels would protrude into the room and not require the additional bump out.


IMHO Still won't have clearances
But I'm not involved with that project


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 26, 2019)

FHA takes precedence over ANSI. Most restrictive.


----------

